# Wie wichtig ist die Reaktionszeit?! Was kann man verkraften?



## Phillip_Sparky (3. Mai 2015)

Abend Leuts,

da ich vorhabe mir demnächst einen oder zwei neue Monitore zu kaufen, wollte ich mal wissen was für eine Reaktionszeit man maximal bei einem Monitor "annehmen" kann für Spiele wie Assetto Corsa, Project Cars und iRacing. Im allgemeinen sollen also Rennspiele und mal vereinzelt Shooter gespielt werden.

Ich habe an so ca. 40Zoll Bildschirm diagonale gedacht. Also kann da wahrscheinlich kein Monitor mehr in frage kommen.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Mai 2015)

https://geizhals.de/philips-bdm4065uc-bdm4065uc-00-a1201936.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (3. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> https://geizhals.de/philips-bdm4065uc-bdm4065uc-00-a1201936.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Sind 8.5ms Reaktionszeit nicht zu viel? Habe aktuell einen Monitor mit 1ms Reaktionszeit. Deshalb kommt mir das gerade sehr viel vor.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Mai 2015)

Die Reaktionszeitangaben vom Hersteller taugen nix die sind wayne.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (3. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeitangaben vom Hersteller taugen nix die sind wayne.



Okay 

Dann noch eine Frage zu deinem Link. Warum gerade der Fernsehr? gibt ja leider sehr viel an auswahl...


----------



## SamLombardo (3. Mai 2015)

Weil das ein Monitor ist und kein Fernseher. Wohl gemerkt der einzige Monitor in der Größe. Die Reaktionszeit ist für ein VA Panel sehr gut. Wenn man kein Wettkampf - Multiplayerspieler ist ist der Bildschirm füs Spiele Top! Schau dich mal im Netz um, gibt einige Tests davon.


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (3. Mai 2015)

SamLombardo schrieb:


> Weil das ein Monitor ist und kein Fernseher. Wohl gemerkt der einzige Monitor in der Größe. Die Reaktionszeit ist für ein VA Panel sehr gut. Wenn man kein Wettkampf - Multiplayerspieler ist ist der Bildschirm füs Spiele Top! Schau dich mal im Netz um, gibt einige Tests davon.



Okay, ich schau mir den mal an


----------

